# Size of a Hexagon Tank?



## Rider14

How do I determine how many gallons are in a hexagon tall tank? It's big, and I don't plan on adding any more fish (6 gold fish are enough for almost any tank...these things grow like weeds)

Anyway, anyone know how to calculate the size? I'm guessing around 38 or so based on poor memories of guy I bought the tank from.

- Dan


----------



## bmlbytes

http://easycalculation.com/area/prism.php

Go to the last one and fill in the measurements. Then convert from cubic inches to gallons.


----------



## Rider14

bmlbytes said:


> http://easycalculation.com/area/prism.php
> 
> Go to the last one and fill in the measurements. Then convert from cubic inches to gallons.



Ummm...how do you fill it in?

Regular Hexagonal Prism
Area of Base :[ ½×a×6×s ]
Perimeter of Base :[ 6s ]
Surface Area of Prism :[ 6as + 6sh ]
Volume of Prism :[ 3ash ]

Enter the Apothem Length= What's an apothem?
Enter the Side Length= OK - can do
Enter the Height = OK - can do
Area of Base = I assume it will give me this number
Perimeter of Base = this one too
Surface Area of Prism = and this?
Volume of Prism = and this?


Why does it need any number besides length of side and height? If they're even sides....

I'll look up apothem.

- Dan


----------



## bmlbytes

For the apothem, measure it straight across, from one flat side to the opposite flat side. Divide by 2. That is your apothem. The grayed out boxes are given after you fill out all the information. You are looking for the volume of the prism. 

Sorry, its a bit of a workaround to find the size of your tank, but there are no real standard sizes for hexagons.


----------



## Rider14

bmlbytes said:


> For the apothem, measure it straight across, from one flat side to the opposite flat side. Divide by 2. That is your apothem. The grayed out boxes are given after you fill out all the information. You are looking for the volume of the prism.
> 
> Sorry, its a bit of a workaround to find the size of your tank, but there are no real standard sizes for hexagons.


Thanks - will figure it out tonight

- Dan


----------



## Yayo01

Measure one side (let's say 20 cms)

Multiply SIDE by 0.866 (result 17.32)

Calculate TRIANGLE area (20 x 17.32 and the result by 0.5) result 173.2 cm2

Hexagons have SIX triangles, so, total hex area is area triangle 173.2 cm2 x 6= 1039.2 cm2

Multiply this area by the aquarium height, let's say 50 cms, 1039.2 cm2 x 50 cms= 51 960 cm3

1000 cm3 = 1 Liter, so divide by 1000 to get liters.

the total volume of an hexagonal aquarium 20 cms side, 50 cms tall is 51.960 liters

If you need gallons, just divide 51.960 / 3.785 lts per gallon = 13.72 US gallons.

there you go.


----------



## Yayo01

Make it even more simple:

Multiply *SIDE x SIDE x HEIGHT X 5.196*, DIVIDE THE RESULT BY *2*

HAVING A 20 CMS SIDE, 50 CMS HEIGHT AQUARIUM YOU HAVE

20 X 20 X 50 X 5.196 = 103920, DIVIDE BY 2 103920/2 = 51 960 CM3

IF YOU MEASURE CMS, THE TOTAL RESULT WILL BE IN CUBIC CENTIMETERS.

THE 5.196 NEVER CHANGE. YOU CHANGE ONLY SIDE AND HEIGHT NUMBERS.


----------

